# Brainstorming, needs some rain.



## Kahoku (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys, 

         I was wondering how do you brainstorm? I use to do the web-style of brainstorming and linking things together, but I was wondering what method do you use? I ask because I am having trouble composing my thoughts in a brainstorm and then working on them. (I usually make things up as I go along and then back edit.) I am getting tired of that method, and I am going to start brainstorming again before writing. So, what is your technique? 


Note taking Method:

~Main Idea
- Supporting information
- Supporting information
- Supporting information

Or 

Web Style Method

Idea- - -                                                                            - - -Idea           
                          - - -                        - - -
                                     - - -Main topic- - -                                                = Detailed information to support main topic of story        
                          - - -                                                 - - -
  Idea- - -                                                                           - - - -Idea



I know this must seem silly, but I am getting lost in my own notes.(Mental notes) I need a better way to organize my ideas over all, and try to stay in line with where I want to go. I fear that I am drastically altering my stories as well, I just trashed five pages because I can't seem to pull it together. So I am trying to break down the basics again so I can get a grip again, long story short I haven't wrote like this in years. (thanks to another user, I was able to get my story on its feet at least)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 31, 2012)

idea- that idea tumbles into some type of critter- then that critter morphs into something else example


I begin to talk about peas, peas make me think of alligators because they are green, alligators make me think airplanes because they both have a mouth full of teeth and a bad attitude 


Its like each time i try and brain storm it turns into a chaotic mass destruction wake of doom BUT it ends up giving me good ideas that I end up putting down a little at a time. This is the same with the way I write. I end up building up on each idea as it spirals out into the weird zone. Try this, just go blank, think of something, think of the next thing that comes to mind and once you have them all written down try and connect them.

"As I sat down at the table I glanced over the serving dishes. There was everything from Ma's fried chicken to her baked peas. I hate peas to be honest, I have just never gotten a liken' to them. I suppose I have the taste buds of an old creole gator fattened up on the good foods like fried chicken or gumbo, I have never expanded my pallet to like things like veggies. There was once I did eat peas, though I ate them like a politician eats crow. I suppose when you have 6 hours of flying and all they serve you is a measly sliver of chicken, all dried out and stiff, you'll eat the peas too because you are just too hungry not too."


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 31, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> idea- that idea tumbles into some type of critter- then that critter morphs into something else example



I see, and it feels like a web of ideas after it was kick started after a string of ideas.
I think I could do that, I was leaning toward a note taking method at the moment. I was doing it on a paper pad, and I could I guess do a few different ones at once and unify them in one brainstorm.
I am already confusing myself, but cool DD I like how that works. I just got to put something into practice for myself.


----------

